# Fitting my TTOC badge to the grill??



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sure I've read somewhere that its possible to buy an adaptor that allows the fitting of the TTOC badge to the grill??

Does anyone know the part number and is it an easy thing to do??

Pics would be great if anyone's got any?? - that is assuming that I have not invented this idea in my head :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can use the grill mount from the quattro badge for your TTOC badge


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can use the grill mount from the quattro badge for your TTOC badge


Cheers but I guess I would have to take the quattro badge off and replace it with the TTOC badge?

I'm sure though that I read that the quattro mounting can be bought separately??


----------



## Roberts.pjm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I've definitely seen Quattro badges (with clips) new on eBay tor about £15. Couldn't send link as on phone, but seller was power-66 I think... Hope that helps... Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The holder is a couple of quid from a dealer I think.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> The holder is a couple of quid from a dealer I think.





Roberts.pjm said:


> Hi guys, I've definitely seen Quattro badges (with clips) new on eBay tor about £15. Couldn't send link as on phone, but seller was power-66 I think... Hope that helps... Paul


Cheers lads I'll check both options out


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I just stuck mine on with black silicone. Been on there 4 years now with no problem. The silicone moulds itself into the spaces in the wire of the grill and holds it firm. Job done.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

les said:


> I just stuck mine on with black silicone. Been on there 4 years now with no problem. The silicone moulds itself into the spaces in the wire of the grill and holds it firm. Job done.


Cheers Les - Where did you get the black silicone from??


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

m4rky said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I just stuck mine on with black silicone. Been on there 4 years now with no problem. The silicone moulds itself into the spaces in the wire of the grill and holds it firm. Job done.
> ...


I got a big tube as in mastic gun size for about £1-50p I have used it for other things on the car as well. You could use any silicone as when the badge is on its not seen. You can buy small tubes of clear silicone from most Aquatic shops (those selling tropical fish) You can also buy even midi sized ones from DIY shops with their own plungers and used to seal the edges of baths to tiles etc.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

les said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Yep I know the stuff you're on about now - cheers Les


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

the aquatic shop stuff is quite expensive.. over £5 for a small tube...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> the aquatic shop stuff is quite expensive.. over £5 for a small tube...


Then buy the cheaper much larger mastic tube size for £1-50p you tube :lol:


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

hehe sorry les, i'm a fishkeeper too and bought the stuff your on about


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> hehe sorry les, i'm a fishkeeper too and bought the stuff your on about


OH right. I have 2 marine reef tanks. A heavily modified Betta Lifespace 1000 and a nano in my kitchen. I have videos of them on my Youtube. What do you keep?


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi les, 
Sorry forgot to pop back in here for a while. 
I am just planning a nano my self. 
My last tank was a trigon 190, sumped, 150w mh.. kept sps & lps, and a nem with clowns as the centre piece  I had a dwarf angel and some gobys too.. but did'nt want to load due to the corals. 
Shut it down just before summer as got new floors through downstairs in the house
Where you on ultimate reef by any chance?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> Hi les,
> Sorry forgot to pop back in here for a while.
> I am just planning a nano my self.
> My last tank was a trigon 190, sumped, 150w mh.. kept sps & lps, and a nem with clowns as the centre piece  I had a dwarf angel and some gobys too.. but did'nt want to load due to the corals.
> ...


Yep am on Ultimate same user name as on here. I have been on there some years now. I used to have a 6'6"x24"x20" reef tank with a sump (on of the first to make my own many years ago). I now have a Betta Lifespace 1000 with my own design sump. Here's a vid of the tank. 



There are quite a few more vids of my tank/corals/fish and system on there along with some TT ones.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

looks very nice les, i have the same username on there also, but not posted in a while.

yeh the beta lifespace 1000 is a nice tank. i never made a video of my trigon 

I am looking into a nano at the moment for my partners kitchen, I am only at home in manchester a couple of days a week so would find it hard to keep anything here at the moment.

What nano did you go for ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

dbairduk said:


> looks very nice les, i have the same username on there also, but not posted in a while.
> 
> yeh the beta lifespace 1000 is a nice tank. i never made a video of my trigon
> 
> ...


 I bought a cheap SH Resun DMS-400 which I added a nano skimmer. There's a video on my YouTube of it with a pair of firefish in it here.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

always nice to have a lid with firefish :lol: 
I know they are shunned... but I was going to get one of them biorb life 60lt tanks... drill it and silicone the inlets and outlets for an external filter, and maybe even get a perspex wier built into the side for a small sump. And maybe run with one of these for lighting http://www.ledliquidatorsinc.com/PAR_38_12_LED_Cree_light_bulb.php  it's just keeping the asthetics of the tank with all them mods.

My house in manchester is just up the road from oasis


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Had my firefish a while now and yes know all about their ability to leap and escape hence I have quite a close fitting hood on the tank. Lucky living so close to Oasis I have been going there years and know both Trevor and Eddie well.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

yeh, it realy came in handy.. could just nip out for some RO if i couldnt be bother flooding my front room with the RO-man lol.

Once i get the nerve up to drill a £225 plastic tank I will do a build thread on UR


----------

